
Ask HN:Will internet cost drop when SPACE X satellites start providing internet? - sharedmocha
The cost of internet service is mounting while speeds are not improving. A reasonable high-speed intent plan costs $60&#x2F;month on average. I was thinking if prices would drop when SPACEX satellites start providing internet.
======
sloaken
I would be very shocked if prices when up.

Unless they are targeting a niche market, I expect prices will drop. in other
words, what percentage of the market are they targeting? If it is just people
who do not have access, then no it will not. If they are targeting people with
crappy internet, then the price of crappy internet will probably go down to
stay competitive.

In addition it depends on quality. If you are a twitch game player, you are
willing to pay for whomever provides the least lag time.

------
notahacker
Satellite broadband is expensive and slow relative to other forms of internet
connectivity, and whilst Space-X (and OneWeb et al) might well bring the cost
of satellite internet connectivity down, I don't see them undercutting the
people sending data down your existing phone lines any time soon

------
segmondy
Basic economy says more supply will bring price down. So yes, prices will drop
if the supply is significant. If they provide internet to 100k people it's not
significant. If they can provide internet to 50million households yup. I'm
assuming in the US/North American market.

------
dasentinel
That should depend on the protocol they are using. If it is some new
experimental protocol the cost will rise first before it normalises.

------
xxsitek
Yes

